# show your buys from the Baltimore Bottle Show



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

hey everyone.I had a lot of fun looking at all the bottles at the Baltimore Bottle Show today. I spent 110 and took home ten bottles. They were mainly flasks but I got a couple of milks in there too. Please post pics of what you guys got too. I'm sure everyone would love to see. Well here are mine.


----------



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

close up of right 3


----------



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

left 2


----------



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

here are the half pints


----------



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

and finally the milks


----------



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2011)

and close ups of slug plates


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Today was a great bottle show... but not for me. I had a hard time finding any NJ bottles at all, let alone bottles from the towns I'm looking for! I ended up finding one local I was looking for, and had to pay $20 for it. All in all, an astounding number of bottles there, just VERY few I was looking for. I think I'll stick to NJ shows only from now on... 

 The bottle I got is nice nonetheless. It's a 10.5 inch tall aqua blob top something. Could be a beer or soda. It's very whittled and crude, so I estimate it's from the 1870's. Not pontilled. It's a pretty large bottle. It has "J. W. RANSLEY & SON/ EAST ORANGE/ N.J." embossed in a tombstone slugplate. On the other side, it has "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD". 
 I found from the website "sodasandbeers.com" that this bottle used Cunningham's Disk Stopper. According to the site, it was only used on 3 bottles, two of which were by the inventor's company itself. It was an unsuccessful closure type, which might make this rarer. Maybe... What do you think?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sluggy


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

The applied lip


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't remember without looking up old post; would a Emilio Grnadi from Kingston, N.J. be a town you're interested in?


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Today was a great bottle show... but not for me. I had a hard time finding any NJ bottles at all, let alone bottles from the towns I'm looking for! I ended up finding one local I was looking for, and had to pay $20 for it. All in all, an astounding number of bottles there, just VERY few I was looking for. I think I'll stick to NJ shows only from now on...
> 
> ...


 Great Bottle Wheelie, just realized I have another version of this bottle, it's a quart with the long neck like the one you have, it's yours if you want it, just let me know....Jim....the stopper will not be on the bottle, I need it for another one of my bottles...


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 6, 2011)

Buffalo hunter, i live right on the border of kingston!  Is that a blob your describing?  Id be interested to see it!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep it's a blob. I'd take a guess at 12oz., it's aqua, oval slugplate reads "THE PROPERTY OF / EMILIO GRANDI / KINGSTON / N.J. / REGISTERED / THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD". I'll try and post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

KB has dibs on the Kingston bottle, it seems. He needs it more than I do. Apparently the Ransley company auctioned of all their property in 1916. I found a newspaper ad for the company from 1903. Gives an approximate idea of when this bottle may be from. I still think mine is much earlier, it really looks 1870's to me.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 6, 2011)

Thx Wheelah! Nice west orange bottle!!  I think i have a half pint milk somewhere from the oranges id be happy to send your way some time if you want it.  

 Buffalo, i dug a broken one in town over the summer.  Would love to see a pic and if ur interested in selling just let me know


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> KB has dibs on the Kingston bottle, it seems. He needs it more than I do. Apparently the Ransley company auctioned of all their property in 1916. I found a newspaper ad for the company from 1903. Gives an approximate idea of when this bottle may be from. I still think mine is much earlier, it really looks 1870's to me.


 I agree Connor, that is some great whittle on your's...good luck on the Kingston Kenny....Jim


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Just as long as who ever gets it is cool, I did ask you first.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 7, 2011)

That is true.  Wheelah, I apologize for jumping in on this one.  If you need this one, it's all yours but I thought you were a north jersey collector.  Your call buddy!


----------



## imukdiver (Mar 7, 2011)

These are my goodies from the show. A really nice E.E. Sprenger hutch, and a flawless george reese blob. Had a great time , waiting for next year already.  []


----------



## imukdiver (Mar 7, 2011)

Oops forgot the pic. LOL


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice and clean too Pete, congrat's...


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got a hutch from Lancaster, I'll shoot that today as well.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my haul from the Baltimore Show, minus 1 bottle thats still packed somewhere. I was able to aquire a couple for my collection, as well as a couple for resale that I thought to be good deals. This first one is a real nice Cologne for the shelf with an excellent pattern, and open pontil. Its a form I hadnt even seen before, so that was cool. Its about 6.5" tall.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Close up.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

I already had this one, but this one was a no brainer price wise, and it really sparkles. Thanks to my freind Tod, for securing this one for me. Sorry thi pic. isnt too great.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

As some of you know, I am pretty fond of the Hanbury Smith Half Pint Mineral Water Bottles. I have a collection of about a dozen Colors, in a few embossings. This one I knew I had color wise, but the price again for this mint one made it a no brainer.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

I picked the next 3 up for re-sale. In my opinion they were well under the money. So I took a chance on them. Will likely list the Citrate, and Ladies leg on GreedBay, and I may keep the Blob. I dont know yet.
   Here's a killer Emerald Green Citrate Of Magnesia With its Bail, and stopper. Its got a few light scratches on the front, but I dont think this comes up for sale too often. WHITE AND WHITE'S PHARMACY GRAND RAPIDS MICH. Embossed on the front. Real nice bottle.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Close up of the embossing.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

And my last pick up is the deep yellow Olive Lady's Leg Bitters. Its in an awesome color, that passes light with ease, and has great charactor.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Close up of the lip.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Base shot.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

And lastly is this real nice Mug Base Yellow Olive J. Gahm Blob with the mug on the front, and Milwaukee Lager Beer. On the back is a Boston street address. The color is a sweet yellow olive. I bought it with a Blob Collector freind of mine in mind, but now that I have it, I'm kind of thinking of keeping it and starting a run of these. Its a screamer. I know these come in quite a range of colors, and this has got to be one if the best possible colors. Flawless mint.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

another


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

reverse


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

One more inside. Lots of green in it.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 7, 2011)

LOVE that Milwaukee blob!  Nice score!


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2011)

Great finds BN....


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

Was a great Day in Baltimore..  A little wet but  a lot of nice glass and good people. Saw a lot of old friends and met a lot of new ones..   

                      I picked up  a Hoboken NJ milk with a cows head embossed right about TOC age..  And a C.S. Eastman & co Lowell Pat  Pentucket  Spring  Mineral water from CT  most likley blown in NYc    I met Andy G  and he GAVE me some privy finds from a local NJ  dig he did..another headless Cattell's but a totally diffrent mold n color.. And a green sided superior mineral water.. Digger Don and friends saved me  a really crude Wishart's pine tree crier from a dig they did in pa someplace.. It has to be the crudest one I have ever seen and wieghts about 5 pound and is super thick glass..  It goes in the cabinet along with the others.. and picked up and unembossed early open pontil amber squat to resell..  listed on ebay now!  Some how I missed the kodak moment..  Chris's Redware Display was simply amazing!! 

 The open pontil  and the bottles Andy G dug locally..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

the diffrence in the Cattell's


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

the crude pine tree


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

base of the tree


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

milk


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 7, 2011)

Eastman


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: botlenut
> 
> Thanks for checking them out.


 

 Great bottles everyone..!  Thanks for showing us non-travelers the goods![]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's some of the high end stuff I brought home[].  I wanted a huge Baltimore med to add to my collection so I got this ultra common one in it's largest size for real cheap.  I got a great hometown delta hutch and an unlisted bmore baking soda.  And for the prestigious bromo collection I added a labeled and an opalized 2&1/2 incher, a 2 & 1/2 without MD embossed (one of two sizes like that) a Warner Bromo, and a four inch with a backward Z.  Also got Scott's book!


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is one of the clunkers that I brought home. 
 Dr. Swett's Panacea / Exeter, NH


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful bottle Mike. I hope I can find one someday.


----------



## rraack (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! A super nice looking Dr. Swett's, an early bottle with a lot going for it.
 Congratulations!


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike thats a nice piece of early glass.

 Here's some of the pieces I picked up. First picture is a nice Wm. RUSSELL's R. Beer stoneware bottle. This one has a different glaze then the other one I have.

 Next is an unembossed blue pontiled soda. This is a known Baltimore Glassworks mold. I have a Coughlan in the same mold. I've been wanting one of these for a while. Got this from a long time Baltimore digger. 

 Last is a pontiled Driscolls Balm of A Thousand Flowers. Got this one from Ratzilla


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 9, 2011)

Also picked up a pair of nice broken slipware pieces from Blade and his crew. Both dug in the Lancaster area. I wish I would have gotten pics of both of them. I traded one to my restoration guy towards some of my bill. It had nicer decoration then this one but was missing a few larger pieces. I hope I have time this week to get this one glued.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Mar 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> Here is one of the clunkers that I brought home.
> Dr. Swett's Panacea / Exeter, NH


 
 Uncle!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

That's about the nicest New England med I've seen posted lately,...Wow.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice piece of glass Mike !


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice freshly dug Driscolls! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice group of bottles...Glad to see the Driscoll's survived it's cast iron sink perch, I was picturing it becoming "Balm of a thousand pieces"[] (Just pullin' your leg Ken)[] (I'm SO confused now....I think it was Ratzilla? Which one of you guys dug the durn thing?)


----------

